# Post paint wax



## Clueless.1 (Jul 30, 2014)

Hey folks. I'll be giving my 04 Leon a full respray at some point in the next few weeks (well, that's the plan). It's emocion red which is non metallic but I'll be doing it clear over Base as opposed to direct gloss. Obviously following the paint job I'll be flatting out any dirt and orange peel and polishing back up but what I'm after is a recommendation on a wax to finish. I'll probably put a few coats of sealant on post polish and pre wax too although any ideas are welcome. Keep in mind the wax will need to be pretty budget friendly so no £80 wax suggestions please. Cheers everyone 🚗


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Autoglym HD wax for a budget.

It's so easy to apply and has respectable durability.

Another option would be Vic's concours red, but you'll sacrifice some durability.


----------



## Clueless.1 (Jul 30, 2014)

Thanks for that. HD was one I'd thought of actually. At present I have PB nattys paste wax, also fruity smelling monza one and a meguiars liquid wax (gold class I think). So HD will be a nice addition to my expanding collection. Thanks for the tip 👍


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

remember to leave it around 4-6 weeks before you apply any wax etc


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

mr paint said:


> remember to leave it around 4-6 weeks before you apply any wax etc


Advice will vary, and whilst this topic has been 'done to death' on this forum, I personally would side with those who say wait at least 2 weeks before sealing the paintwork.


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

depends if it has been baked and also outside temps as solvents take longer to cure under 5 deg 

Better taking longer than ending up having to pay for another paint job!

Tommy


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Paint should be left for around 8-12 weeks for out gassing process, basically letting the solvents fully evaporate. Most waxes are safe to use as they will still let the paint breath, its sealants you mustn't apply as the will seal the paint and stop the solvents evaporating. You need to let paint fully cure, but answers you get will vary, what I've stated is if its done in an oven and baked, but if its airdry obviously it will need to be left for longer. :thumb:


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

As said needs to gas out before wax or sealer in my opinion and is it worth risking trapping the solvent for a few weeks wait?


----------



## Clueless.1 (Jul 30, 2014)

OK thanks folks. I'll be doing all the work on the car myself but it will be getting baked. Just at a slightly lower temp of around 50-60 degrees. I'll be waiting a few weeks before I get a chance to flat and polish it anyway so I'll just wait it out even longer before sealing and waxing etc as I wasn't aware of this 👍


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

If its being baked at a lower temp, say 50 id say time for that temp should be around forty five mins as that would make it a forty minute bake, as alot forget to take into consideration that it takes around five mins for an oven to get upto temperature.


----------



## Clueless.1 (Jul 30, 2014)

Aye it'll get a bit longer than that to be safe anyway plus it'll be lying in the heat for a wee while after


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

There are products you can use on fresh paint eg 3M Imperial Hand Glaze, OCW etc but unless you wish to continue to use these I would just wait


----------



## Clueless.1 (Jul 30, 2014)

What is ocw out of interest?


----------

